
Eve V - Fnoord
https://euro.eve-tech.com//products/eve-v/
======
Fnoord
Neowin.net review: "Eve V review: Surface killer or bust?" [1]

Liliputing.com review: "Eve V review: A premium tablet designed by committee
(that turned out pretty well)" [2]

Digitaltrends review: "Eve Technology Eve V review Designed by the crowd, the
Eve V proves that users know best (usually)" [3]

[1] [https://www.neowin.net/news/eve-v-review-surface-killer-
or-b...](https://www.neowin.net/news/eve-v-review-surface-killer-or-bust-2)

[2] [https://liliputing.com/2017/11/eve-v-review-premium-
tablet-d...](https://liliputing.com/2017/11/eve-v-review-premium-tablet-
designed-committee-turned-pretty-well.html)

[3] [https://www.digitaltrends.com/tablet-reviews/eve-
technology-...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/tablet-reviews/eve-technology-
eve-v-review/)

Disclaimer: Just to be clear I'm in no way affiliated with this project. Just
saw this mentioned as a crowdsourced Surface Pro alternative.

